# Federal PR vs Provincial PR.



## azey.kan (Apr 22, 2012)

What is difference between federal PR vs PNP?. If i have got under any PNP except Quebec, so i can live anywhere in Canada or i will suppose to live in nominated province for couple of year. please guide me with your expert opinion.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you even tried to check the government's website to see what it says?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

azey.kan said:


> What is difference between federal PR vs PNP?. If i have got under any PNP except Quebec, so i can live anywhere in Canada or i will suppose to live in nominated province for couple of year. please guide me with your expert opinion.


Prvincial nomination is one way of progressing towards PR. As part of the provincial nomination you have to declare your intention to live and work within the nominating province. 

If, for example, you gain a provincial nomination but move elsewhere in canada before your full PR is processed, it is possible that you will be invited to "withdraw" your PR application as you will be deemed to have made a false representation. If you don't withdraw your application, CIC will just refuse the PR application. 

With Quebec, PNP applicants who move out of province are easier to spot as you have to file for Quebec provincial taxes on a separate form (no form = not resident in Quebec).


----------

